# once again looking for critiques



## ontforkicks (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Alpha (Jul 30, 2007)

I think this would be one of those cases where the motto "expose for the shadows, develop for the highlights" it very significant. The mid-range is very strong, but I feel like the exposure falls off in both directions a bit.


----------



## loopy (Jul 30, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I think this would be one of those cases where the motto "expose for the shadows, develop for the highlights" it very significant. The mid-range is very strong, but I feel like the exposure falls off in both directions a bit.



Agreed but the moment is perfect.


----------



## heip (Jul 31, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I think this would be one of those cases where the motto "expose for the shadows, develop for the highlights" it very significant. The mid-range is very strong, but I feel like the exposure falls off in both directions a bit.



Exactly..but it has a great feel about it, I like it.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 31, 2007)

The moment in time is impeccable.

Others will give you the technicals, but well done on capturing the scene.


----------



## ontforkicks (Aug 1, 2007)

thanx, yeah it was in new york in washington square and i was just passing by and i thought that a boy and an old man playing chess in new york was just sooo classic so i decided to ask if i could take a picture and they said yes


----------



## newrmdmike (Aug 1, 2007)

hehe, i only ask if i want them to pose these days.

its a nice scene!


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

i am speechless... the bin lorrie does it for me..


----------



## aries67 (Aug 12, 2007)

What a really interesting pic!  I love the gritty street scene helped by the noise and the bw.  The background has a really smoggy feel to it helping to push it back from the foreground.  The contrast may be a bit strong but it lends itself to the street-ness of the image and I think you've managed to hold on to enough detail in the highlights for them to be mostly identifiable.  I like the two layers of players, a pair in the middle ground and _the_ pair in the foreground.  Wish I had taken this!


----------



## Royster (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice capture. The excellent use of grain and contrast. I like it.


----------



## FidelCastrovich (Aug 27, 2007)

Not that there's anything you can do about it now, but a shallower depth of field would have worked better, IMO.

Other than that - a great catch!


----------

